# Pick Your National Champion - 2 Months Early



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

If you had to lay all your money on one team to win the national championship today, who would you pick and why?

I think I would go with Texas. I'd like to see Avery Bradley a little more involved, and J'Covan Brown less involved, but no team is going to be perfect I guess. With Damion James and Dexter Pittman they have two ridiculous talents, and also have good production off the bench in Jordan Hamilton and Jai Lucas. Two other things I think are important is that they don't live and die by the three and don't let opponents get to the foul line on a regular basis.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Kansas, I think they are the best team, Texas doesnt have a 5 man line up as good as Kansas and Kentucky is too young
to add to this post, who is your final 4?
I got those 3 and Syracuse


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

As much as it pains me to say this: Syracuse.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Kansas is definitely a good choice as well. They are a little too dependent on the deep ball than I would like. In the loss to Tennessee they shot a whopping 27 of them and only made seven. They have great shooters so I can understand why they want to jack up a bunch, but they have great big men as well.

Final Fours are tough to do because three of the ones I pick could end up being in the same draw. If I had to, I would pick Texas, Duke, Kansas St., and Purdue.

I'm with you on Kentucky.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> As much as it pains me to say this: Syracuse.


I wonder what JN thinks of his Orange. I'm thinking they might not have enough weapons to win it all. Triche has stepped up well alongside Johnson, but after that you've got Rautins as mainly a three point specialist and I'm not sure they'd be confident calling anyone else's number - even Triche being a freshman.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Actually Rautins isnt just a 3 shooter and Jackson and Onuake have become pretty solid post players, and even Jardine scores when he needs to
Not having enough options the least of their problems, their D has been very good but whenever you play zone you are always in danger of the other team going on fire from 3 or exposing your zone, even though their zone is very strong thanks to Boeheim, if they face someone like Kansas or Duke they might have a hard time stopping them


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Rautins has shot over 3x as many threes as he has twos so I would put him in that category. I like the way Jackson has played but I don't know if their comfortable going to him when they need a bucket. That was my concern there.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya but he is also one of the best nonPG passers in the country


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Really really bad choice croco. The Big 10 has exposed that team badly, they cant win the title.

I dont really have a pick, but I'd probably lean towards Kentucky, Wall's hard to guard.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Really really bad choice croco. The Big 10 has exposed that team badly, they cant win the title.
> 
> I dont really have a pick, but I'd probably lean towards Kentucky, Wall's hard to guard.


I don't really think they are going to win it all, but I'm sticking with my pick that Purdue will get to the Final Four.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Really really bad choice croco. The Big 10 has exposed that team badly, they cant win the title.
> 
> I dont really have a pick, but I'd probably lean towards Kentucky, Wall's hard to guard.


Everybody has somebody that's hard to guard HB. 

Purdue's bench play has been pretty bad this year. That would probably shy me away from them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

There you go again trying to trivialize yet another player, lol does it ever stop with you? 

John Wall is the best player in the nation, there is no comparison period. And yes you are comparing with that first statement of yours if you dont know.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Michigan St. or Duke


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> There you go again trying to trivialize yet another player, lol does it ever stop with you?
> 
> John Wall is the best player in the nation, there is no comparison period. And yes you are comparing with that first statement of yours if you dont know.


You made a comment that you would pick a team because they have a player that's tough to guard. Every team has a player that's tough to guard. That doesn't mean I'm going to pick Utah St. to win it all.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No every team does not have a player thats tough to guard, thats factually inaccurate. Teams can shut down players, you can go through the NPOY candidate list for yourself and see how many of those players have been taken off their game, Evan Turner had 15pts, 1 reb and 2asts against Wisconsin, anywhoo my point is no team besides Kentucky have a player John Wall's caliber. You cant game plan against him because there's no way to shut him down. You saying every team has someone thats tough to guard is trying to equate those players whoever they might be with Wall, sorry man, not happening. He's one of a kind.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not saying every team has a player of Wall's caliber, I'm responding to the statement you made saying that you would pick Kentucky because they have a tough player to guard. So basically you're saying that other teams don't have tough players to guard.

So you're saying James, Collins, Scheyer, Wes Johnson, Reynolds, etc. aren't tough to guard?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> I'm not saying every team has a player of Wall's caliber, I'm responding to the statement you made saying that you would pick Kentucky because they have a tough player to guard. So basically you're saying that other teams don't have tough players to guard.
> 
> So you're saying James, Collins, Scheyer, Wes Johnson, Reynolds, etc. aren't tough to guard?


You are just picking his words apart knowing full well what his actual argument is...Cmon man give it a rest.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> You are just picking his words apart knowing full well what his actual argument is...Cmon man give it a rest.


I'm just commenting on what he said. He didn't say I'm picking Kentucky because they have the best player in the country. He said I'm picking Kentucky because they have a player that's tough to guard. Based on that, I responded. If you don't like it, then go somewhere else.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol I specifically mentioned Wall's hard to guard, what else do you need to know besides that? What other Walls or Wall type players are out there?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Lol I specifically mentioned Wall's hard to guard, what else do you need to know besides that? What other Walls or Wall type players are out there?


I just don't understand how you can pick a team because they have a player that's tough to guard. If that's the case, pretty much every team in the tourney can win the thing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But again, this isn't just any player, its John freaking Wall. He's a game changer. You do realize UNC destroyed teams based on Lawson's incredible speed and the fact that no one could stay in front of him. Wall's in a similar situation, massively talented squad, unstoppable point guard.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm with Nim, I like Syracuse.

Anyone see Duke's game last night? If the Plumlee boys are going to play like that, they might be tough to beat, especially if all three guards show up.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> But again, this isn't just any player, its John freaking Wall. He's a game changer. You do realize UNC destroyed teams based on Lawson's incredible speed and the fact that no one could stay in front of him. Wall's in a similar situation, massively talented squad, unstoppable point guard.


I'm not doubting that Wall's an exceptional player, but if they're so good, why are the squeaking by Auburn?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

All of the top teams have squeaked by one team or the other. Texas is down 11 to Kansas St. now. They struggled against A & M too. It happens.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> All of the top teams have squeaked by one team or the other. Texas is down 11 to Kansas St. now. They struggled against A & M too. It happens.


Kansas St. is a top 10 team, if not top 5. Very silly comparison. 

I'm not talking just Auburn. I'm talking Miami Ohio, Stanford, and Georgia, too. Heck, a two point home win over UNC and a three point win over UConn are nothing special, either.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol at very silly comparison, the general point is all this top teams face teams they struggle with. Texas HAVENT blown out every team they've faced. Same goes for Syracuse, Kansas, Kentucky, Nova.

Name me one team in college ball that has dominated all their opponents?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Lol at very silly comparison, the general point is all this top teams face teams they struggle with. Texas HAVENT blown out every team they've faced. Same goes for Syracuse, Kansas, Kentucky, Nova.
> 
> Name me one team in college ball that has dominated all their opponents?


Of course nobody is going to blow everyone out, but there's a difference between struggling once in awhile and quite often.

Kentucky's had what I would call 4 bad games (Miami Ohio, Stanford, Georgia, Auburn). If they are a top 1-2 team like most think, then they've had 2 other shaky games (Home - UNC, Neutral - UConn). That's 1/3rd of their games in what in all honesty has been a pretty darn soft schedule. 

Compare that to someone like Texas who has had 1 bad game (Texas A&M CC) and 1 shaky game (Texas A&M).

Compare that to someone like Kansas who has had 0 bad games and 2 shaky games (Memphis, Cornell).

Compare that to someone like Duke who has had 0 bad games and 1 shaky game (Georgia Tech).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They are undefeated, bad games dont count.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> They are undefeated, bad games dont count.


So when you analyze how good a team is, all you care about is if they win or lose, and it doesn't matter who it's against or how close it is?

Heck, let's declare Northern Iowa a national contender then!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Dont forget Coastal Carolina coolpohle, but seriously I think Kentucky has the most talent in the nation, but they just let up sometimes because of their youth and incosistent shooting thats why their margin of victory isnt always great


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I picked Texas to win it all at the beginning of the season. After this loss I can't say that they won't win it but I sure didn't like what I saw. There was no defense on the K State bigs in the first half. They have got to play better defense and get the ball into the post.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I picked Texas to win it all at the beginning of the season. After this loss I can't say that they won't win it but I sure didn't like what I saw. There was no defense on the K State bigs in the first half. They have got to play better defense and get the ball into the post.


I'm sure if you went back two years ago and watched the Kansas @ Oklahoma St. game you would say, how the heck did they win it all? It's a bump in the road for Texas and they'll recover. Let's not forget, Kansas St. was a favorite in this game. They are a very good team, and could definitely factor into being a national championship contender.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> Dont forget Coastal Carolina coolpohle, but seriously I think Kentucky has the most talent in the nation, but they just let up sometimes because of their youth and incosistent shooting thats why their margin of victory isnt always great


They have three first round picks next year so obviously the talent is there. I just come back to the point of, how do you have that many likely stud NBA players and constantly squeak by teams that probably won't even be in the NIT?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> They have three first round picks next year so obviously the talent is there. I just come back to the point of, how do you have that many likely stud NBA players and constantly squeak by teams that probably won't even be in the NIT?


Poor coaching?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Poor coaching?


I won't go that far yet...we'll see how things play out. It looks like their perimeter defense is the main area of concern right now. And it's really hard to win six games in March with that problem.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

My pick going into this year was Purdue, but when you've got a guy in Kramer who is a guard that is an absolute non-factor on the offensive end, you're not going anywhere.

Not quite sure how anyone can't say Kentucky at this point. They've got it all if you ask me.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I may warm up to them because there are still 13 games left in which they may be impressive. I just want to see them play somebody better than @ Florida, and when they don't, I want to see them win by more than five.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Well if Kentucky beats Vandy @UK they will be undefeated IMO until the last few weeks of Febraury


February 13 Tennessee @ UK
February 16 UK @ Mississippi State
February 20 UK @ Vanderbilt
February 25 Gamecocks @ UK(likely UK win)
February 27 UK @ Tennessee

That should be an interesting stretch and I fully expect them to lose at least one of those probably 2 maybe 3
Thats when the UK doubts start coming in and continue if they dont win the conference tourney
But I still expect them to put together a nice run in the actual tournament


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I just don't think people realize how big of a joke their schedule is. The only team in the projected end of season RPI top 15 with a worse SOS than them is BYU. 

That stretch you mentioned is pretty tough...I would imagine they lose a game before then, though.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Not quite sure how anyone can't say Kentucky at this point. They've got it all if you ask me.


I think Syracuse is better coached, a better defensive team, and has more of a balanced offense. If John Wall is off, UK can really struggle and I guarantee that Syracuse defense would give Wall fits. PP is so disappointing I think I'd rather have Onuaku.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Not that Onuaku is playing bad, but Patterson is on a much different level.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Too early to say, but I dont think Syracuse can beat Kentucky especially when their shooters can actually make shots, what are you going to do play zone? You already know they have the advantage man to man.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Just for the record, Syracuse is giving up 30% of 3 pointers against them. Kentucky is giving up 36%


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah but one could say...actually its a fact that KY's offense' greatest strength is on the interior, and Syracuse is going to have to defend that paint meaning the perimeter guys are going to open. No two ways about that one.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

From a handicapping standpoint I wouldn't strongly lean either way because both teams can score inside and outside similarly well.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Yeah but one could say...actually its a fact that KY's offense' greatest strength is on the interior, and Syracuse is going to have to defend that paint meaning the perimeter guys are going to open. No two ways about that one.


I'm not sure if I agree. I think the length, discipline, and athleticism in the Syracuse zone is going to frustrate the hell out of the young UK players. They can defend out a lot further than most teams in the zone because everyone is so quick and huge.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i think texas probably doesn't shoot free throws well enough to win it all. they'll eventually have close games in the tournament where their poor free throw shooting will kill them. they only have one good free throw shooter and it's probably not a good thing that he's also the most turnover prone player on the team.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i think texas probably doesn't shoot free throws well enough to win it all. they'll eventually have close games in the tournament where their poor free throw shooting will kill them. they only have one good free throw shooter and it's probably not a good thing that he's also the most turnover prone player on the team.


Memphis was a 61% FT shooting team two years ago. Granted, they didn't win it all, but they came about as close as you can.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> Memphis was a 61% FT shooting team two years ago. Granted, they didn't win it all, but they came about as close as you can.


i know. texas could come close, but i don't think they'll win it shooting free throws like they do.

and a bigger problem is how terrible the guards are shooting free throws. memphis had rose and cdr who were at 70%. the texas guards who play the most(bradley and balbay) are shooting 44 and 48%. the one guy texas has who is automatic at the free line throw line(jcovan) is also the guy most likely to turn the ball over.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just came across this, one guy on here said, Bledsoe's 'nothing' special



> Vishu (West Chester)
> 
> 
> Is Eric Bledsoe a possible first rounder this year?
> ...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I had a long post that got fd up concerning Syracuse.

Syracuse`s 2-3 zone is so athletic, long and more disciplined this year, that they can really get out there and guard the regular three point shot.<

It is more vulnerable to the NBA 3 then most teams, because the 2-3 can`t contest those, and if it adjusts to contest those the core fundamentals and principles which hold the SU 2-3 together fall apart. So you will often see a guy go off from near or at NBA range for several threes against SU becayse they do not adjust. I don`t think Kentcuky has that shooter.

Offensively, there are few teams in the country that concern me as an SU Fan. Of the top contenders only Texas does, because of there guards. 1-7 Syracuse have excellent have excellent players with varied skills. Texas guards though can stop the flow of the offence though, and Jardine and Triche have not been great against elite defenders who presure them... Triche is still learning at the point, and Jardine is mentally deficient at many times (sort of like a poor mans Paul Harris in that regard). I am concernd that the presence of Bradley and Balbay will cut the great interior passes made by Rautins as they close the lanes - Rautins IS WITHOUT A DOUBT, the best passer in the coutnry, but Texas can seriously hurt this. Add James defending Johnson, and the post guys potentially mot being able to get the ball at there spots, and Texas could be the one team in the nation to stop Syracyse, who leads the nation at 53% FG.

nobody seems unbeatable to me. Of Kansas, Texas, and Kentucky, Kentucky is the one matchup I would be very confident about. Offensive rebounds would be an issue, but I think SU would go with Joseph and Jackson and eat Patrick NO DEFENCE Patterson alive, especially if he has to guard Johnson. The 2-3 is a good defence against Wall.

Kansas may be the most likely to win, Texas might be the worst matchup for the Cuse.... but SU is no more then a 2 point dog to anybody in the country IMO. There is no UNC this year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya looking at Syracuse line up 1 through 6 they are as good as any
Actually I think someone like Marcus Morris is really valuable against them because you can get it to him in the middle of that zone and he can shoot mid range and make pretty good decisions passing the ball
But yeah with their length and athletism they are pretty good playing the zone
And good point on Texas guards disrupting their offensive flow, I see where you are coming from

I dunno about Rautins being no doubt the best passer, Wall is playing ball but he is up there
Really like Cuse, ultimetaly Cuse, Kansas and Kentucky are my 3 favorites from what Ive seen so far Texas is 4th but i dont think they will actually win the whole thing


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Ya looking at Syracuse line up 1 through 6 they are as good as any
> Actually I think someone like Marcus Morris is really valuable against them because you can get it to him in the middle of that zone and he can shoot mid range and make pretty good decisions passing the ball
> But yeah with their length and athletism they are pretty good playing the zone
> And good point on Texas guards disrupting their offensive flow, I see where you are coming from
> ...


Rautins was a little homer hyperbole.. his passing is so underrated around the country, so I added affect so people would take not... defintely think he is in the top 5 though.

In the post I lost, I also mentioned the middle of the zone slash top of key area. I`m not convinced that Patterson would be that effective when SU collapsed there. But Morris, would probably be effective. On Texas, James would try to do much, and he seems ineffectve in such situations.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Yeah but one could say...actually its a fact that KY's offense' greatest strength is on the interior, and Syracuse is going to have to defend that paint meaning the perimeter guys are going to open. No two ways about that one.


You can`t compare how big men do against traditional teams vs a collapsing 2-3 zone.

Syracuse won`t actually adjust until the interior players get the ball so they can still guard the perimter - and the zone sometimes frustrates these guys as they can`t get the ball in the same positions they are used too - that being said they can get the ball around the key, which is a prime position to be a good offensive contributor. But hence, the beauty of the zone.

You are taking some guys out of their comfort zone or not using the skills they normally have. The big men that are effective against the 2-3 zone are often the players that are more well rounded offensively and able to work the flow of the offence to help others. Go to the soft spot near the key, and if you pass well, that is how you set up the three for the players.... not by posting up.


Im not convinced that Patterson or Cousins are good enough passers out of the oncoming collapse to make them the type of bigs that kill a 2-3 zone. They might still get there points, but they are not the bigs that help others. There post skills are largely minimized in a 2-3 zone.

That being said Cousins is a monster on the offensive boards, and Patterson is good too. Kentucky would eat them alove on the boards in the 2-3 which is inherently weak against that, but as long as Syracuse forces enought TOs or bad shots then this is offset.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I think Patterson with his new skills that hes been working on in the off season could be effective
Cousins has nice court vision but he is way too aggresive and I have a feeling he is gonna ignore letting the game come to him and just turn it over or try to shoot over a triple team

But with Morris his midrange is still streaky if its going, Kansas is taking that game
Even if doesnt score a lot , he makes a couple of those 16 footers Syracuse is forced to cover him, gives Henry and Collins good looks
And with all the talk about Texas, Kansas is a heck of a defensive team, not quite Texas level but really close
Still if Kansas doesnt move the ball properly and Collins and Taylor force things Cuse can easily take their match up too
But really that game would more in the hands off Kansas than Orange
I know Cuse will show up, but if Kansas does too it wont matter

Would love that Johnson vs Henry match up even though Cuse plays 23


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Am I the only one that thinks Bledsoe doesn't have too high of a basketball IQ?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Just came across this, one guy on here said, Bledsoe's 'nothing' special


Well, if they're basing it off how he played against Florida, then yeah he is a lottery pick. I'd advise those guys to base their decision off of a guy's entire schedule - not one game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Lol dude thats what Chad Ford does for a living...you really think he saw one game and came to that decision? Come on man!

As for JN, Patterson has extended his range out to the 3pt perimeter and is actually a good passer from the post, he was getting doubled most of last season, he's not a newbie such.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm just commenting on the quote you gave me which said, a few GMs who saw the Florida-Kentucky game were blown away. Of course they were...he had 25, 7, and 5 on 10-13 shooting! Would they be blown away if they watched the games against Indiana, UNC, etc? I'm guessing not.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Chad Ford doesnt seem to have a lot of knoweledge but he does have plenty connections around the league, so ya what he says does mean a lot


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Every college basketball fan should be pissed if Bledsoe gets taken in the First Round, much less the lottery. Is he good? Yeah sure, but he'll prove that even if there's a superstar ahead of you, you can still be a 1 and done player. It's going to funnel even more talent to the top schools. UK fans will obviously be mad because they lose Wall and Bledsoe (and Patterson and Cousins). The only fans who could possibly be happy about Bledsoe going in the first round in 2010 are UNC fans so they can get even more talent (and win the NIT).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL come on man we already have our 2010 class wrapped up. Marshall, Bullock and Barnes. We dont care what they do at Kentucky. Lol we wont even win the NIT we suck!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> LOL come on man we already have our 2010 class wrapped up. Marshall, Bullock and Barnes. We dont care what they do at Kentucky. Lol we wont even win the NIT we suck!


But it helps in the future. Say Roy lands the top PG in the 2012 class, and he goes up to the #2 PG in the class. Normally that kid won't commit because he won't get early PT and a shot to go 1 and done. In the world where both Bledsoe and Wall are lottery picks? Roy can say with a straight face that they can both play, and hey, you could even both go in the first round! So in a normal world, that talent gets dispersed, but in the Bledsoe Lottery world, it's clumped at the top.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Doesnt bother me, there will always be recruits that slip through the cracks and become great players, and top recruits that dont wanna go to the top programs but local schools, or programs where they be the main guy etc... You should know that as a Wisconsin fan, nim


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm sticking with 3 of my 4 original contenders. Kentucky, Kansas, and Texas. One of those 3 will win. If I had to put money on it I would say Kansas or Texas. If Wall has an off game against a good team UK is done.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Even though Duke can't seem to win on the road, I think people should still consider them a contender.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Deep down I want to say KU, but they are not playing like a top 5 team the past couple weeks. UK fans do not get too cocky if you lose no games or one game and not go far in the tourney. Look at Kansas 1996-1997 team (My frosh year btw) they went 22-0 and lost to Missouri at Missouri then they did not lost again until Sweet 16 to the eventual champion, Arizona. Kentucky can win all the games but then lose early in hte tourney.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its actually in their best interest they lose a few SEC games, but the team has faced adversity though, they dont win convincingly against good teams


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Even though Duke can't seem to win on the road, I think people should still consider them a contender.


I heavily favor road wins when filling out my bracket. I never count out Duke and Coach K, but that stat does bother me.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Duke still has plenty of chances...I can't really hate on them for losing @ Wisconsin or @ Georgia Tech. Those are good teams.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Duke still has plenty of chances...I can't really hate on them for losing @ Wisconsin or @ Georgia Tech. Those are good teams.


Cool, what are you doing these days? Are you at UW? I remember that you weren't always "Location: Madison"


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Cool, what are you doing these days? Are you at UW? I remember that you weren't always "Location: Madison"


No, I never went to UW, I went to UW-Whitewater actually. Recently moved to Madison (grew up in Lake Geneva) because I liked it up here.


----------

